# Der erste Bmx-thread



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)

äh ich wollt der erste sein *lol*

postet hier ma eure bikes, tricks.....
ich persönlich hab im moment keine pics
mfg richie


----------



## karkas (19. November 2002)

fahr zwar kein bmx, wollt nur mal hallo sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Docster (19. November 2002)

ich hab sonne felt-einsteiger-cunt ... fahr aber damit auch recht selten bis garnicht ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)

naja ich hab mir auch nur so eins gekauft(weil mein mtb im arsch war)
dann bin ichs so 3 monate gefahrn dann ging mein mtb wieder und naja seit dem fahr ichs nur noch selten!!

geht ja richtig ab hier schon 3 beiträge


----------



## karkas (19. November 2002)

is ja schon fast so geil, wie in diesem rennrad tourenforum


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)




----------



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)

hey vielleicht darf ichs ja moderieren
haha ich und moderator.......wenn einer in seiner Signatur nicht"köRner is cool" stehen hat wird der beitrag gleich gelöscht


----------



## Le Roc (19. November 2002)

ich hatte mal ein schönes gt pro performer bmx rad. in olive grün.
war ein hammer teil.
aber sie ham es mir geklaut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ich vermiss es richtig


----------



## karkas (19. November 2002)

körner is schwul.....................ähmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, meine natürlich cool


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (19. November 2002)

gibt´s eigentlich ein BMX mit funzionierenden Bremsen?
hab noch nie eins mit gescheiten Bremsen bestiegen. 

Marius


----------



## Lowrider (19. November 2002)

Hier gibts doch alles nur möchtegern P-Stars

    aber ich bin wenigstens der erste der ein pic postet.
und das ist real PORNO!!!


...jaja da wart ihr wahrscheinlich noch gar nicht auf dieser Erde

saludos

Lowrider aka "Porno ist nur mein Vorname"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (19. November 2002)

wo is denn mein beitrag hin?????? 

Marius


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (19. November 2002)

komisch, hab grad voll oft reloadet, aber mein beitrag war wech...egal


----------



## NRH (19. November 2002)

Na endlich 
Ich würde ewnt. mal a bissel werbung machen  Weil welcher BMXer schaut freiwillig auf www.mtb-news.de  
Aber ich bin froh jetzt mal eins zu haben - muss ich nimmer in's beschissene freedom


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)

@ marius
naja es gibt schon bmx mit gescheiten Bremsen( trail bmxes da gibts welche mit hs33)
naja und bei den anderen gehen halt nur solche u-brakes
wegen rotor
aber ich hab auch keine guten bremsen bin aber trotztdem zufrieden
Das is übrigens mein bmx
das pic is nur von der mongoose hp ....hab vorne schon noch ne bremse 
war von ca. 250  auf 170 runtergesetzt....is halt nen einsteiger bmx aber für mich reichts für anfang


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. November 2002)

ach ja pegs hats auch noch
und ein michelin männschen am lenker


----------



## Peacebrother (19. November 2002)

Würde ja auch zeit zu diesem teil des forum.

Ey wisst ihr so auf anhieb ein billiges BMX  Freestyler oder ehr Street wens sowas gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starfish (19. November 2002)

Juhu !!!!!
Endlich ein BMX Forum, find ich klasse.
Ich wage es einfach mal zu behaupten das ich der erst richtige BMX´er bin der hier seinen Senf dazu gibt.
Ich hab ein Haro "Mira 540 Air". Geiles Teil.
Ich fahre hauptsächlich Flatland (ich weis das bike ist nicht grade das best dafür).
Freu mich schon auf informativen Meinungsaustausch.


----------



## NRH (19. November 2002)

Jo,bist wohl , ich hab derzeit leider kei BMX 
Naja, mei DMR is ja vertig  Jetzt kann ich mich ja mal umsehen .... 
540° is geil, hat auch nen guten preis ! Aber wenn ich nen BMX kauf, dann nur eins des ich selber aufbau (die meisten Kommplet bikes sind halb gut halb schlecht  )

Naja,
Ich hoff des Forum spricht sich schnell rum ....


----------



## Peacebrother (19. November 2002)

Ey was halted ihr von den Kurbeln für 59 Euro mit Innenlager.
Sind Voxom 3-pc Crank "geschmiedet" .


----------



## ChrisKing (19. November 2002)

des is mein 24" Race BMX (Diamondback RM 24 '02)


----------



## kater (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Peacebrother _
> *Ey was halted ihr von den Kurbeln für 59 Euro mit Innenlager.
> Sind Voxom 3-pc Crank "geschmiedet" .
> 
> ...



Naja, es gibt viel bessere. Hab hier noch ein Paar. Sind ein wenig verklatzt und das Tretlager hat ein wenig spiel.

Ich montier mir aber nun die FSA Smack Daddy, die sollte halten


----------



## kater (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *des is mein 24" Race BMX (Diamondback RM 24 '02) *



Das ist ein Cruiser und kein BMX!


----------



## ChrisKing (19. November 2002)

jaaaa , scho klar. Aber der Urspung bzw. die Grundlage isn BMX... man muss es ja nich soo genau nehmen


----------



## Rockstar (19. November 2002)

Moin
Falls einer ein BMX Rad sucht ich verkauf grad meins. Seht unter Verkaufe ... miep ... Werbung aus

Der Rock


----------



## Peacebrother (19. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Naja, es gibt viel bessere. Hab hier noch ein Paar. Sind ein wenig verklatzt und das Tretlager hat ein wenig spiel.
> ...




Was is das jetzt für ne aussage kan man die in die tonne knüppel oder halten die etwas.
Die alternative wären Deore.
Kann man mit den dinger überhaupt ne Mr.Dirt fahren?


----------



## NRH (20. November 2002)

Die Voxom sind net so der hit , aber besser als ne OPC ....
Ich würde mir die dinger nie kaufen, da sie über 2kg wiegen ! 

FSA hat witcklich ganz nette sachen derzeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Peacebrother _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sie halten schon, nur wiegen sie 2kg! Aber mit Deore kannst du das sicherlich nicht vergleichen. Das eine ist geschmiedeter 4130er Stahl, das andere billig-Aluminium.

Mr. Dirt an einem BMX?! Hä?!


----------



## Biberdamm (20. November 2002)

Kennen zwar shcon viele, aber dann binich zumindest der erste mit nem pic von sich selbst 
okokokok...bitte ignoriert den Gesichtsausdruck


----------



## Peacebrother (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Sie halten schon, nur wiegen sie 2kg! Aber mit Deore kannst du das sicherlich nicht vergleichen. Das eine ist geschmiedeter 4130er Stahl, das andere billig-Aluminium.
> ...




Schuldigung gingen mir grade zwei gedangen durcheinander die Mr.Dirt bezieht sich auf nen anderen post im DDD.


----------



## chico (20. November 2002)

ich bin zwar kein bmxer, aber ich fahr immer mit denen aufm bmx-track... gut für die technik...

ich versteh unter bmx das eigentliche race-fahren. alles andere ist für mich was anderes. die freestylebmxes haben zwar auch 20" räder, aber ich würd die nicht unbedingt bmx nennen.

@kater
warum bitteschön sollte das diamondback kein bmx sein?? ist ja wohl geheimhin bekannt, dass es auch 24" bmx gibt, oder???


----------



## NRH (20. November 2002)

24" BMX = Cruiser

Warum ist alles andere auser Race kein BMX ? Könn ma doch gleich sagen nur Tour ist MTB,weil's der uhrsprung ist . Also so a schmarn ! 
Aus'm Race haben sich halt die ganzen anderen dinge entwickelt,so was beim BMX,MTB,und MX .


----------



## chico (21. November 2002)

wie du arscheinlich weisst heisst b-m-x bicycle-moto-cross. als vom fahren und vom untergrund und von der fahrtechnik her ähnlich wie motocross, nur eben mit dem rad. 

jetzt musst du mir aber mal zeigen was vert bzw. street und flatland mit motocross zu tun haben.


----------



## Biberdamm (21. November 2002)

@chico
schlechtes argument.
Im Prinzip hat er dein Argument schon in seinem letzten Beitrag wiederlegt, bevor du es überhaupt gebracht hast. Und wie würdest du dann Flatland, Street usw. nennen???


----------



## NRH (21. November 2002)

Super, FMX is dann au nimmer MX fahrn oder ?
Mountainbike , muss ich ja wohl net übersetzen ....
So, was hat DJ jetzt mit bergen zu tun ? Oder is DJ jetzt au nimmer MTB ?


----------



## chico (21. November 2002)

wie ich vert, et. nenne würde? ist mir doch egal. von mir aus kunstrad fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von chico _
> *ich bin zwar kein bmxer, aber ich fahr immer mit denen aufm bmx-track... gut für die technik...
> 
> ich versteh unter bmx das eigentliche race-fahren. alles andere ist für mich was anderes. die freestylebmxes haben zwar auch 20" räder, aber ich würd die nicht unbedingt bmx nennen.
> ...




BMX = 20" und nix anderes, dann gibbet noch 22"/24/26" cruiser, kapische ?

und was vert und street/freestyle mit MX zutun haben ? schonmal FMX gesehn ? dann weißte was es damit zutun hat !


----------



## Bad-Religion (3. Dezember 2002)

geil das es endlich ein bmx forum hier gibt. ich fahr seit knapp einem jahr. bike ist ein felt chronic und trix ähm feeble  grind, double peg stall, x-up, one hander und einpaar flatland trix. bin noch fleißig am üben


----------



## Sewer Shark (5. Dezember 2002)

fahre auch seit ca.5 Jahren BMX aber als Downhillgerät.Macht einfach irre Spaß und man schafft die genialsten Sprünge...

Hab deshalb mein BMX von den khe-Jungs umbauen lassen.Ich habe nun V-Bremsen an CrMo Rahmen+Gabel.Die U-Bremsen sind zu lahm für sowas.


----------



## St-Pedali (13. Dezember 2019)

Hey Leute, ich will meinem Sohn (4) ein 16-Zoll-BMX kaufen. Auf seinem 16 Zoll early Rider trickst er schon wild herum. Habt Ihr Tipps? Radio Bikes, KHE, GT...?


----------

